# Ashamed/Embarrassed to Show Your Tummy?



## squeezablysoft (May 12, 2016)

*I can relate to what this girl says, anyone else?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vH_9pgWExY[/ame]*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 15, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I can relate to what this girl says, anyone else?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vH_9pgWExY*



At first glance, I thought the woman in the video was you. But from your comment, apparently not. It is a good thought though - not to focus on weight gain but to learn to use your body (male, female, or trans) to project what is inside you. Every part of your body is, in some sense, a fashion accessory - and that certainly includes your smile, your eyes, your arms outstretched for a hug - or anything else - aloofness, anger, a desire to be let alone.

Seldom do we understand another's native tongue, but much body language is nearly universal.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 15, 2016)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> At first glance, I thought the woman in the video was you. But from your comment, apparently not. It is a good thought though - not to focus on weight gain but to learn to use your body (male, female, or trans) to project what is inside you. Every part of your body is, in some sense, a fashion accessory - and that certainly includes your smile, your eyes, your arms outstretched for a hug - or anything else - aloofness, anger, a desire to be let alone.
> 
> Seldom do we understand another's native tongue, but much body language is nearly universal.



*So it's not just me, I thought that girl and I look a bit alike too. I'm not quite her size yet, but going towards it.*


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2016)

I've always been very much self conscious of showing my stomach, even when I was thin.


----------



## Aurora (May 23, 2016)

My belly has always felt like a private part. I think this youtube girl is my new hero. I'm still too shy to wear anything that shows my belly curve in public.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 30, 2016)

*This may or may not have anything to do with this, but my tummy is an erogenous zone for me, that could be part of the reason why I feel private about it.*


----------



## Steve373 (Jun 24, 2016)

I love to show off my jelly rolls


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 24, 2016)

I was made to feel ashamed of my belly at a very young age. My mother would call me a butterball.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 27, 2016)

lol.. This is so me! I hate showing my belly outline! I wear more pants than skirts/dresses so I don't have that problem.

That being said, I tend to stay away from tight pants. I hate it when the pants are tight and the inseam of the crotch presses into my lower belly and makes it look like I have a camel toe. so gross!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice video and this girl strikes me as lots of fun and opinionated. I see girls her size all the time at work and they seem perfectly content with themselves.


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 13, 2016)

What they hey?! Some of us do keep fruit snacks under there 

This was so funny; her singing "I don't give a fuuuuuuccckkkk" just about sums it up for me. Thanks for sharing! 

Am I the only one who searches for cool older threads to resurrect? It's a treasure hunt! :happy:


----------

